# In Alps



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Innsbruck


«Инсбрук, Австрия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Инсбрук, Австрия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Инсбрук, Австрия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Инсбрук, Австрия» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


«Инсбрук, Австрия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Инсбрук, Австрия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Инсбрук, Австрия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Инсбрук, Австрия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Инсбрук, Австрия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Инсбрук, Австрия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Инсбрук, Австрия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Инсбрук, Австрия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Инсбрук, Австрия» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


«Австрия, Инсбрук» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Инсбрук, Австрия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Инсбрук, Австрия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Инсбрук, Австрия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Инсбрук, Австрия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Инсбрук, Австрия» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Awesome and very nice new photos


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


«Инсбрук, Австрия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Инсбрук, Австрия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Инсбрук, Австрия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Инсбрук, Австрия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Инсбрук, Австрия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Инсбрук, Австрия» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next morning in Sölden


«Зёльден, Австрия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Зёльден, Австрия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Зёльден, Австрия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Зёльден, Австрия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Зёльден, Австрия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Зёльден, Австрия» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

Beautiful pictures.


I visited Innsbruck in the last two summers, and I see now how different it is in winter.

This is a more typical image of it, with snow, but I think that it´s always a nice and charming city.

I remember going from there to Fulpmes in the south by a train in the middle of the mountains...One of the nicest trips I´ve done in my life. We went literally through the woods and seeing the valley with its wonderful villages...i recomend it to everyone.

Thanks for your pix.


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*madridhere* villages in Alps just amazing!
Thx for your story!


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set Liechtenstein


«Вадуц, Лихтенштейн» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Вадуц, Лихтенштейн» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Вадуц, Лихтенштейн» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Вадуц, Лихтенштейн» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Вадуц, Лихтенштейн» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


«Вадуц, Лихтенштейн» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Вадуц, Лихтенштейн» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Вадуц, Лихтенштейн» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Вадуц, Лихтенштейн» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Вадуц, Лихтенштейн» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Вадуц, Лихтенштейн» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


«Вадуц, Лихтенштейн» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Вадуц, Лихтенштейн» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Вадуц, Лихтенштейн» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Вадуц, Лихтенштейн» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Вадуц, Лихтенштейн» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Вадуц, Лихтенштейн» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Вадуц, Лихтенштейн» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


«Вадуц, Лихтенштейн» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Вадуц, Лихтенштейн» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Вадуц, Лихтенштейн» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Вадуц, Лихтенштейн» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Вадуц, Лихтенштейн» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


«Вадуц, Лихтенштейн» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Вадуц, Лихтенштейн» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Вадуц, Лихтенштейн» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Вадуц, Лихтенштейн» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Вадуц, Лихтенштейн» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Вадуц, Лихтенштейн» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


«Вадуц, Лихтенштейн» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Вадуц, Лихтенштейн» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Вадуц, Лихтенштейн» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Вадуц, Лихтенштейн» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Вадуц, Лихтенштейн» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


«Вадуц, Лихтенштейн» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Вадуц, Лихтенштейн» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Вадуц, Лихтенштейн» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Вадуц, Лихтенштейн» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Вадуц, Лихтенштейн» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


«Вадуц, Лихтенштейн» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Швейцария» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Швейцария» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Швейцария» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Швейцария» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Швейцария» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Швейцария» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Швейцария» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Швейцария» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Now Zurich


«Цюрих, Швейцария» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Цюрих, Швейцария» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Цюрих, Швейцария» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Цюрих, Швейцария» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Цюрих, Швейцария» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Цюрих, Швейцария» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Цюрих, Швейцария» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Цюрих, Швейцария» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


«Цюрих, Швейцария» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Цюрих, Швейцария» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Цюрих, Швейцария» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Цюрих, Швейцария» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Цюрих, Швейцария» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


«Цюрих, Швейцария» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Цюрих, Щвейцария» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Цюрих, Щвейцария» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Цюрих, Щвейцария» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Цюрих, Щвейцария» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

What are the last pictures?

Of course I ask because they are beautiful and I don´t know the place after being in Austria...maybe for another time.


----------



## Mannesmann (Feb 22, 2012)

madridhere said:


> What are the last pictures?
> 
> Of course I ask because they are beautiful and I don´t know the place after being in Austria...maybe for another time.


The last photos are from Zurich which is the greatest city in Switzerland, not in Austria!


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

In post #57 I wrote "Now Zurich" and now I show my pics from this great city =)


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


«Цюрих, Щвейцария» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Цюрих, Щвейцария» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Цюрих, Швейцария» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Цюрих, Швейцария» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Цюрих, Швейцария» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## rolandkeys (Dec 27, 2011)

Amazing. Everything is so nice. I have to go someday.


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


«Цюрих, Швейцария» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Цюрих, Швейцария» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Цюрих, Швейцария» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Цюрих, Швейцария» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Цюрих, Швейцария» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Цюрих, Швейцария» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set 

Schwangau village


«Бавария, Германия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Бавария, Германия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Бавария, Германия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Бавария, Германия» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

Lovely Zurich. 

It has less colours than Innsbruck, but it´s also lovely.

it´s more expensive, isn´t it?

I´m enjoying a lot your pictures. :cheers:


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*madridhere* thx for your comments!

You are right! Zurich not so colourfull than Innsbruck, but this so atmospherick city And its more expensive


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ And those last photos are also very nice too


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*christos-greece* thx!!!

Next set


«Бавария, Германия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Бавария, Германия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Бавария, Германия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Бавария, Германия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Бавария, Германия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Бавария, Германия» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Some pics from BMW Museum


«Музей БМВ, Мюнхен, Германия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Музей БМВ, Мюнхен, Германия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Музей БМВ, Мюнхен, Германия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Музей БМВ, Мюнхен, Германия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Музей БМВ, Мюнхен, Германия» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


«Музей БМВ, Мюнхен, Германия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Музей БМВ, Мюнхен, Германия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Музей БМВ, Мюнхен, Германия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Музей БМВ, Мюнхен, Германия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Музей БМВ, Мюнхен, Германия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Музей БМВ, Мюнхен, Германия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Музей БМВ, Мюнхен, Германия» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set

Now Munich


«Мюнхен, Германия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Мюнхен, Германия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Мюнхен, Германия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Мюнхен, Германия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Мюнхен, Германия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Мюнхен, Германия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Мюнхен, Германия» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Some great photographs there. I love the snowy images, particularly


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

[BopenlyJane][/B] thx!

Next set


«Мюнхен, Германия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Мюнхен, Германия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Мюнхен, Германия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Мюнхен, Германия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Мюнхен, Германия» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


«Мюнхен, Германия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Мюнхен, Германия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Мюнхен, Германия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Мюнхен, Германия» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2012)

Stunning ! I am so jealous of the snow pics, what I wouldn't give for a white Christmas


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*SYDNEY*:cheers::cheers::cheers:

Next set


«Мюнхен, Германия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Мюнхен, Германия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Мюнхен, Германия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Мюнхен, Германия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Мюнхен, Германия» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


«Мюнхен, Германия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Мюнхен, Германия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Мюнхен, Германия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Мюнхен, Германия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Мюнхен, Германия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Мюнхен, Германия» на Яндекс.Фотках

Thats all! Thx for your attentions and comments
See ya in the next time =)


----------

